# Monitorização Criosfera - 2017



## Pek (9 Jun 2017 às 10:11)

*Tópico de monitorização da Criosfera em 2017.*


*Link's úteis:*

- Polar Sea Ice Cap and Snow - Cryosphere Today
- Arctic sea-ice monitor by AMSR-E
- The National Snow and Ice Data Center (NSIDC)
- U.S. Snow Monitoring
- International Arctic Buoy Programme
- The North Pole Environmental Observatory
- Arctic theme page - North Pole Web Cam
- United States Antarctic Program

*Tópicos de anos anteriores:*
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2016
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2015
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2014
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2013
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2012
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2011
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2010
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2009
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2008
- Monitorização Criosfera - 2007


---



No sé si éste es el lugar adecuado, pero os pongo aquí la contribución ibérica (en forma de estaciones) a la red de seguimiento mundial de la Criosfera:







Ejemplos de estas estaciones:















En Europa hay estaciones en un total de 8 países (sin contar las situadas en Groenlandia y Svalbard): Austria, Bosnia y Herzegovina, España, Finlandia, Francia, Islandia, Italia y Suiza. El listado mundial completo de las 130 estaciones es el siguiente:
http://globalcryospherewatch.org/cryonet/sites.php


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2017 às 12:18)

O Árctico está no seu 2º pior ano a nível de gelo e bem perto do recorde de 2012. 

Ontem, dia 20 de Julho, estava com 7,194,069 km2 .


----------

